# Dog trapping   ...5th capture / pics



## BowanaLee

Their no longer OUT OF CONTROL ! 
I called my local animal control to get rid of all these dogs running around my suburban deer hunting area. They were very helpful. 
Option 1 was to take them a 20.00 deposit and they'd send an officer to set a trap. I would have to call them when something was captured. They'd only run it a week and Id have to do it all over again. They would send my deposit back by mail.
Option 2 was to get my own trap. Then have an on going process of catching dogs and calling them to pick em up. This could go on year round. 
I have a trap with a 15"X15" door. It wont catch the biggest ones. I'll set it today then get the stuff together to build a larger stationary trap.
My trail cam will be set watching the trap and I'll keep y'all updated. I'm fixing to thin em out !  These guys are on my hit list !


----------



## BowanaLee

This one should catch a coyote sized dog or smaller. Its set with dog food, we'll see !  
I'm getting the stuff together to build a bigger one.


----------



## wack em

I have one just like that Lee, used to set it to catch stuff in the woods behind my house when I was a kid. The neighbors dog was caught in it on numerous occasions.

Oh, and the last hit list I would want to be on would be yours!


----------



## BowanaLee

I caught a possum. Then a fox came but the trap was full. Didn't want him anyways. 
I let the possum go and set it again. The dogs came but some how they set off the trap. 
Then later that night one dog came back followed by a fox then a yote. The dang trap was set off though. 
I think I could've caught the smaller dogs and maybe the yote but those large dogs are to big for the trap. Never know though ?  
I'll have to make a bigger one. I want to play with this one for a while. Dangit, I'm gonna catch something !


----------



## Throwback

need the bigger size trap. that's a coon size one. they sell them at tractor supply so you could get one/measure it for a pattern there. 



T


----------



## BowanaLee

Throwback said:


> need the bigger size trap. that's a coon size one. they sell them at tractor supply so you could get one/measure it for a pattern there.
> 
> 
> 
> T



Yup, I priced em, all ya need is a few hundred dollars. 
I'm probably going to build one out of wire fencing and posts. Some of the wild critters can just climb out. Catch and release. 
In the mean time, I'll see what this one will do. I did catch a BIG dog one time. A tad bigger than that yote.  It was hungry and packed my trap up tight.


----------



## kmckinnie

was there 4 or5 mabe more


----------



## Throwback

bowanna said:


> Yup, I priced em, all ya need is a few hundred dollars.
> I'm probably going to build one out of wire fencing and posts. Some of the wild critters can just climb out. Catch and release.
> In the mean time, I'll see what this one will do. I did catch a BIG dog one time. A tad bigger than that yote.  It was hungry and packed my trap up tight.



Now you know why they want a 20 dollar deposit.  


T


----------



## shakey gizzard

Yep, bigger trap and brush it in! Good luck!


----------



## BowanaLee

Well, their still out of control but I ain't giving up on em. I finally got the time to build a bigger trap. It caught one on the first set. Must've been a goodun too. 
It went through the wire. Yup, tore a hole in it. I patched it up and trying again. We'll see !!!   
You can see how its all mud and tracks inside the fence. It was definitely in there. I put it in a place where animal control can ride right up to it for easy access. 
You can see in one pic where the black panther tore through the wire. I double patched it. I'll probably add another layer of wire all the way around it. 
I put water in the bucket just in case animal control cant make it that day. I want their last days here to be pleasant. 
Got a feeling were gonna get busy this summer !  What ya think !!!


----------



## cpowel10

Wow you did some work on that big trap!


----------



## kmckinnie

U need a top on it. it will help good luck


----------



## BowanaLee

kmckinnie said:


> U need a top on it. it will help good luck



I have one there but didn't install it. I wanted the wild critters to be able to get out. Its 5 ft wire so most dogs cant climb it.


----------



## Cottontail

I got about 50 ft of 5ft heavy guage wire if you want to pick it up or im going to be at bass pro march 26th i live outside winder Ga if your interested, FREE...


----------



## BowanaLee

Thanks Buckmaster but I think this'll geterdun. This is a light weight copy of my hog traps. I used regular chain link fence for them though. Surely this'll hold dogs ??


----------



## Cottontail

Aight if you change your mind just give me a shout.


----------



## 24point

I need to build one of these for my place, get rid of some of those deer chasers


----------



## BowanaLee

*Got em !!!!*

My son checked the trap this morning, I caught 3 of them. When I pulled up in my truck one jumped up and climbed out. 
Gonna have to put that top on it.  But, I still had 2 !!!  
I called animal control and after about an hour they showed up to get em. 
He said now that they know where to go, soon I may be able to just call and they'll get em with out me having to be there.
Its set again and ready !! Let the thinning out process begin !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job & hope you get rid of them all.  When growing up, we used the same type fencing for our 4 to 20 rabbit hunting beagles.  They learned to climb that fencing like a ladder to get out, along with almost weekly digging underneath the fencing so we were constantly repairing & modifying the dog pens to keep them in.  Good luck in catching all of 'em before deer season.


----------



## 24point

Awesome, I'm gonna be making one of these real soon. Do you need a trapping license?


----------



## BowanaLee

BTHAF
It has a wire bottom and soon will have a top. 

24point
I wouldn't think so.  Their not wild animals, I turn those loose. Even when I install a top there will be a place for them to escape.
The guy from animal control liked it. Said it makes his job easier.


----------



## fishingtiger

Congrats and thanks for the updates and great pics. That is pretty cool! We used to build hog traps like that on our farm in the lowcountry of SC. Used to love checking the traps to see what we caught. Mostly hogs but every now and then would be a deer or bobcat. Back then (80s) didnt have any yotes down there.


----------



## 24point

bowanna said:


> BTHAF
> It has a wire bottom and soon will have a top.
> 
> 24point
> I wouldn't think so.  Their not wild animals, I turn those loose. Even when I install a top there will be a place for them to escape.
> The guy from animal control liked it. Said it makes his job easier.



I'll go ahead and get my trapping license just in case. And so when I catch coyotes I can legally dispatch them


----------



## Cottontail

glad you got them both.


----------



## yelper43

With the feeders your gonna draw in some dogs especially in an urban area.


----------



## Son

Guess we all need to start running dog traps because there's no other way of controlling em. In my area, I called and found out, they'll only come pick up dogs with the mange or other health problems.  You're lucky to have an animal control unit.
On another note, I've seen dogs go over a seven foot fence.


----------



## dominantpredator

you sure are stinking up the woods with all that human traffic.


----------



## alligood729

dominantpredator said:


> you sure are stinking up the woods with all that human traffic.



But it's 6 mos til deer season.....and that's BOWANNA we're talking about He'll be out in time...I'd bet the house on it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bowanna said:


> BTHAF
> It has a wire bottom and soon will have a top.



Well done with concealing the wire bottom.  

That was a great start with getting 3.  Can't wait to see what you catch next.


----------



## GAGE

When you get your trapping license,  get some MB 550's,  they will catch  the dogs and could also catch your coyotes.    I have caught three dogs and let each one of them go without a problem.

Good luck!


----------



## Bambibuster21

I am an Animal Control Officer and I applaud you in your efforts. I wish there were more folks like you that would take action instead of just whining. We don't charge a fee for loaning out our traps and we allow 10-20 days before you return it. Our trap program has been a long running success for our county with only a hand full of traps that were never seen again. We hear about this problem every year and I'm glad to see someone that took matters into their own hands in a humane way.


----------



## BowanaLee

dominantpredator said:


> you sure are stinking up the woods with all that human traffic.



Looks are deceiving. I intentionally set up this trap about 75 yds from a paved rd so animal control could easily reach it. I usually park here when I hunt. 
This is deep in the city man. These deer see people regular, just not in their bedding areas. My scent here will scare off less deer than these dogs will.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Hope you get them all Bowanna.  We were in a club in Greene County for about 18 years.  We had the same problem.  A lot of the locals just let their dogs roam free, and people were always dumping out pets they no longer wanted to feed on the dirt roads.  We took care of 35-40 of them, but it was a never-ending battle.  Several seasons, I saw more dogs than deer.


----------



## wack em

Get em all Lee! We dont need no dogs running off potential Movie Stars!


----------



## Hunter922

dominantpredator said:


> you sure are stinking up the woods with all that human traffic.



Please.... You can bet everything you own when the bell rings in September that scent will be long gone. Not to mention Bowanna is covered up in bone most of the deer season anyway. At this point he could probrably use a little more of a challenge.


----------



## T.P.

dominantpredator said:


> you sure are stinking up the woods with all that human traffic.










He must not have watched his videos?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

this has been a very interesting thread good work on catching the dogs


----------



## maineguy110

hello the small trap looks like a lobster trap or a shrimp trap you could  them to make you a bigger cage i had one made and kept the beagles in when i cleaned the pins the cage was 6 feet long 4 feet high and 4 feet wide. the big one you made will work but the 6 footer can be moved easy if you have to and the wire is thick.


----------



## BowanaLee

Got another one off my hit list !!!!   
I want them all but the black one with the curly tail most of all. He's the one that climbed out. He may be trap wise. Hes still there though, I got a pic of them. Theres a bunch of black ones in that pack.


----------



## brownceluse

Congrats on another one


----------



## shdw633

Glad you are catching them but it is too bad that people don't take care of them properly.  That one looked like a pretty nice dog for someone to have.


----------



## tony32

get em lee


----------



## mauser64

This is a interesting operation. Do the animal control folks know why you want the dogs removed? Just wondering, they seem awfully co-operative. You know how some of these govt. entities are aligned eg. hsus, peta, friends of animals etc. My first thought is that wouldn't they be so helpful if they knew it was helping you kill deer.


----------



## Cottontail

You might be hired as a full time employee if you keep up the good work!!


----------



## kevincox

Thats ashame that folks want keep their dogs in a pen. That dog looks pretty healthy for a wild dog? That 1 looked pretty tame compared to the last bunch


----------



## BowanaLee

Yea, it bothers me that people wont take better care of their dogs too. Its not hard if you try. I have 2 and they don't run loose.
This one was fairly gentle compared to the last bunch. It was thin though, the long hair hid it.
Theirs a leash law in Dekalb. If your able to catch a dog, theirs no questions asked. Their breaking the law. You can drop em off at the office too.
This young man said he was a hunter. He knew right off what was going on when I said I hunted there. He said he was called there not long ago. He had been behind our gate to that exact spot. The call was about a bunch of dogs tied to a tree. Maybe someone dumped them there ? I know its a favorite dumping area for dog fighters. Theres 2 dead ones there now. Seems like its always pits and rottweiler's. Thats a shame too.


----------



## Scoutman

Great trap man, would'nt want you after me! Gotta trap for dirt bikes and 4 wheelers?


----------



## BowanaLee

Scoutman said:


> Great trap man, would'nt want you after me! Gotta trap for dirt bikes and 4 wheelers?



We can come up with something !    ...I love a challenge. If you hold em I'll tape em up.


----------



## Hunter922

bowanna said:


> We can come up with something !    ...I love a challenge. If you hold em I'll tape em up.



Build a contraption and yank them of the ground with your hog net.. Bet they SQUEAL and find a new hobby then.


----------



## kmckinnie

bowanna said:


> BTHAF
> It has a wire bottom and soon will have a top.
> 
> 24point
> I wouldn't think so.  Their not wild animals, I turn those loose. Even when I install a top there will be a place for them to escape.
> The guy from animal control liked it. Said it makes his job easier.



Wow now u need a top good thinking 24 is rite good luck


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i am very glad to see u trappin them out as oppose to shooting them i know people would bash you then this thread is awesome i hope u keep updating


----------



## mauser64

X2 on the 4 wheeler and motor cycle trap!


----------



## JerryC

You could also try the collarum http://www.collarum.com/
-JerryC


----------



## DEERFU

Scoutman said:


> Great trap man, would'nt want you after me! Gotta trap for dirt bikes and 4 wheelers?


clothes line: cheap and simple! just kidding ofcourse


----------



## country_guy9734

i have really enjoyed reading this thread, good work and keep it up!


----------



## Son

Ref: Outdoor Life, Febuary 2010. There's an article about dog predation and Eastern coyotes, wolves in disguise. Says public seniment will go with the dog every time, probably the reason no government agency wants to tackle the problem.
Also discusses, wolf genetics in Eastern coyotes.
Mentions an elderly couple that were attacked and killed by a pack of dogs. I was attacked and treed by a pack of wild dogs in Citrus County Florida back in the 70's, so I can relate to the threat that may be lurking in anybodys woods. In 2008-09 deer season, had a pack follow me in the dark, growling and yipping, but they never rushed. That was in Early Co. Ga. I had an led flashlight, so could never make em out. For some reason, this area is more into bulldogs than any other kind, and to me, that makes it even more of a threat.
Here's a picture of a couple in a pack of about six that we are dealing with now. I've already burned about a tank of gas trying to locate em in somebodys yard. None have collars.


----------



## BowanaLee

Please what ever you do, lets don't get into shooting dogs on this thread. This thread is about working with the authorities. 
Its basically a test to see if we can fix the problem legally. Hopefully the mods will only delete individual posts.   Thanks !!! 

I'm after them rascals.  More to come !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

go get em bowana i wish i lived around someone like u i would love to to stuff like this. as a matter of fact i got the same daggum problem in my neighbor hood, people let there dogs roam get in trash ,crap in my cedar shaving in front of my house i just might get me a darn trap catch them son of  a guns


----------



## Son

Dont worry Bowanna, we'll keep it politically correct.


----------



## karlyk

love the idea of what your doing, dont see anything wrong with it. Just what are you going to do if you catch one with a collar, with a name and number? would you call the owner or the animal control?


----------



## BowanaLee

karlyk said:


> love the idea of what your doing, dont see anything wrong with it. Just what are you going to do if you catch one with a collar, with a name and number? would you call the owner or the animal control?



I'm not going to confront any owners myself. I'll leave that to the authorities. Theres a leash law in Dekalb. If I can catch em, their guilty.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats again on more success, Bowanna, with your 2nd catch of dogs.  You're not only doing a service for your hunting land but a good service to many others in Dekalb Cty.  We can't wait to see what you catch next.


----------



## swamp hunter

Interesting Thread. Me, I,m full of Feral Cats. Wife,s tired of finding Her Cotton Tails half eatin.


----------



## I_like_to_hunt

Looks like one big rabbit box


----------



## dominantpredator

bowanna said:


> Looks are deceiving. I intentionally set up this trap about 75 yds from a paved rd so animal control could easily reach it. I usually park here when I hunt.
> This is deep in the city man. These deer see people regular, just not in their bedding areas. My scent here will scare off less deer than these dogs will.



That is good news.....those city deer are a little different. Has any of your neighbors gotten any wiser about their dogs. It is a shame you have to do all that work. I hope things get better for you man. Let it be known that Bowanna is doing the right thing. I totally like the way you have taken on the challenge without being a dog shooter. Hat's off to you and good luck next year on a big un.


----------



## catch22

keep the pics comin Bow!  wonder if you'll catch any yotes or are they too smart for the trap?


----------



## BowanaLee

Caught another one !!!   Slowly but surely I think I'm starting to make a difference.  
Our fine servants in animal control came down in the rain today. They got there pretty quick, it only took about 30/45 minutes. There real busy.  
I'm going to make sure their jobs secure. I'm not going to let them run out of work.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great job, once again!  You're definitely catching 'em much quicker than I would've expected anyone to do.  You must really know what you're doing building super good traps.  Wow, can't wait 'til you catch another one & to see what you got.  Hope you catch the ones that frequent your property the most so you can get rid of the worst offenders.


----------



## tony32

catch em all in dekalb so i dont have to fool with them next year!!!


----------



## str8_shooter

good deal and a great trap u built there..enjoyin followin ur progress....keep em comin...


----------



## XJfire75

Ata boy bo!

Congrats on doing it the right way too! Glad Dekalb county's fellers are understanding and doing a good job too!


----------



## deerslayer357

glad you are going about taking care of your problem in the correct manner, and it's awesome that you are having such good luck with it!
Keep up the updates, I am enjoying watching this unfold also!


----------



## Killdee

This has been an interesting thread. Great job!!


----------



## Todd E

Kudos to you and to the Dekald County ACS !!!


----------



## BUCK 87JT

BOWANNA at least your being humane about it shows the true sportsman in you


----------



## gadeerwoman

How about a couple close up shots of how you have the trap door rigged up. I'm assuming you have it set sort of like a rabbit box and are using the can of dog food on the pole. Door looks pretty heavy and I'm curious how you have it balanced to keep the door up until they trip it with that heavy a door.
Keep up the good work. You're down to one at a time now so that's showing a slow down.


----------



## rance56

are these wild dogs or pets that are just free roamers? how long do they give the dogs before they put them down. thanks


----------



## castaway

I have had this same problem before at my lease. People dont want their dog anymore so they just dump the poor thing off in the woods for it to starve. In my case I had a couple hanging around one of my food plots. The two dogs seemed nice and one day I was working on my stand and apparently one was laying under my truck and I didnt notice. So when I crunk up my truck and went to leave I slowly ran over the dog. I have never felt so horrible. Like others have said these jerks get rid of their dogs and everyone else has to do the dirty work. Its good to see you taking care of the problem the right way. Keep the pics coming I have been enjoying this thread!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

rance56 said:


> are these wild dogs or pets that are just free roamers? how long do they give the dogs before they put them down. thanks



They're probably some of both.  So far, no collars, so no way to know for sure.  I think most "pounds" hold the animals 7-10 days before euthanizing to allow the owners time to claim their lost pets.  I don't think Bowanna really cares one way or the other.  He just wants the dogs off his hunting property.  Chances are, if someone claims one of them, it'll be back in the trap in a few weeks.


----------



## buckfever14

Bowanna,

Hats off to you and DeKalb County’s animal control for getting it done the right way...  Keep the pics coming, they are great!


----------



## Son

I've noticed, he gets better dogs than what we find on our place.
Recently, we've seen some little house type dogs show up around our camp. One has been adopted by our camp tenant and it's a smart little dog. Does everything but drive.


----------



## rance56

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> They're probably some of both.  So far, no collars, so no way to know for sure.  I think most "pounds" hold the animals 7-10 days before euthanizing to allow the owners time to claim their lost pets.  I don't think Bowanna really cares one way or the other.  He just wants the dogs off his hunting property.  Chances are, if someone claims one of them, it'll be back in the trap in a few weeks.




hey man, i hear ya. if it was my hunting property  i would want them gone also and he is going about it the right way. its a shame folks dont take better care of their animals. like some folks on here said, its dirty work, so thats why i just dont understand the circle jerk. its something that has to be done but i sure wouldnt enjoy doing it or be taking pictures of a 3-4 month old healthy pup getting sent to be euthanized. yes, i have a soft spot for dogs. 

like i said, i understand it needs to be done, and is be gone about it in the right way, but do we need daily updates with pics? we are talking dogs not wild animals. just my opinion and thats all it is.


----------



## BowanaLee

I don't like sending these dogs off but I don't have a choice. They cant stay here. 
One of the guys picking up the dogs said if the dog was gentle, it has a good chance of getting adopted. Thats the best I can do for em.


----------



## BowanaLee

No dogs today, I must be making a difference. 
I did notice the trail of food leading into the trap was gone. I replaced it. I also put new batteries in my trail cam. I need to know whats going on.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Good job, keep the pics commin!


----------



## Allen Waters

Awesome job Lee. I know what your going through. Years back i leased some land in Newton county. I saw more dogs roaming that property than deer. Most the times i did see deer the dogs were running them. I saw dogs running in packs as big as 7 on that property. Needless to say i let that property go. Sad thing is all this is not the dogs fault, but lazy irresponsible owners

Congrats on your success!! maybe you will have a good deer season this year.


----------



## SCPO

in last few years i have taken right at 40 cats to animal shelter. i'm on a first name basis with them. not a one of these cats were friendly. i am going to start setting trap again. laid off for a while.


----------



## BowanaLee

Dang guys, no dogs again today. I didn't even see any tracks. I know I didn't catch em all. Some of the ones I didn't catch saw their buddies in the trap. 
Those may associate the property with danger now. They'd be right too !   I'm still after em though. The trap is set !


----------



## HAPPY DAD

If it gets slow, change your bait. It will pick back up.


----------



## Killdee

If you live nearby, wire the door open for 2-3 days with plenty of food at the door and more as they go in. Then reset it, works great for rats might work on mutts and even a yote.


----------



## BowanaLee

Killdee said:


> If you live nearby, wire the door open for 2-3 days with plenty of food at the door and more as they go in. Then reset it, works great for rats might work on mutts and even a yote.



Good idea !  Turkey season's going to keep me busy for a few months. I baited it up and put a stick in the door. It cant be set off. 
I'll feed em up for a while then ATTACK !  My trail cams set up there now. We'll see whats going on.


----------



## onemilmhz

I hope you don't mind but I'm thinking of stealing your trap design!  We need it more for hogs than pups but we have a few of those as well. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Great job on getting those dogs! Hopefully people will quit dropping their dogs off there.


----------



## BowanaLee

onemilmhz said:


> I hope you don't mind but I'm thinking of stealing your trap design!  We need it more for hogs than pups but we have a few of those as well. Keep the updates coming!



My design is off my hog traps. Their a little longer. I used chain link fence on them. Over build it or rebuild it, their tough. They'll stretch the chain link fence. You can either have a cement floor of bury your chain link fence so they cant see it. Either will work. Pigs hit the stick while feeding fairly easily. Its best to shoot em in the trap but you can let em out on a thick rope. It needs to be around their belly then make a loop and put it around their neck too. Then carefully tape em up !


----------



## mattech

This thread is great, What do the dog police think about you takin pics of all the action?


----------



## BowanaLee

mattech said:


> This thread is great, What do the dog police think about you takin pics of all the action?



I told them they were going to be shown here and to check em out. One of them took pictures of the trap too.


----------



## BowanaLee

I haven't forgot about my dog problem. I'm just working on a turkey killing problem right now. I'm feeding them in the trap, getting them ready. 
Once I start setting the trap, I have to check it about everyday. I don't have the time right now. I put bait in the trap today. Theres dog tracks everywhere.
Like the dog said when the animal control officer stepped on his tail. It wont be long now !!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

boy when u said you had a dog problem you wasnt kiddin


----------



## BowanaLee

I'm still feeding them in the trap. Wont be long and I'll start setting it again. Every time I think I've seen all the dogs, more show up ! 
Some have gotten so relaxed around it they sleep in the trap. 
The county workers have found my trap too. They didn't mess with anything though.  
I guess their supposed to be checking the sewer line. Sometimes their just riding around though. I know by the tracks that thing leaves and where it leaves them.


----------



## ronbigdog1

IM sorry for losing my kool but these people that come to the south and into the country with their big city idears that in the country we have leash laws we dont and I hope we never do, I live in the country and my dog runs free as it always has been and it should be, free wild dogs running free but I dint see any wild dogs in your pic,s I saw some little boy or girls pet being terriosed in a trap by a "GREAT WHITE HUNTER" I hope YOU dont catch my dog in one of your traps there are many kinds of traps.


----------



## short stop

ronbigdog1 said:


> IM sorry for losing my kool but these people that come to the south and into the country with their big city idears that in the country we have leash laws we dont and I hope we never do, I live in the country and my dog runs free as it always has been and it should be, free wild dogs running free but I dint see any wild dogs in your pic,s I saw some little boy or girls pet being terriosed in a trap by a "GREAT WHITE HUNTER" I hope YOU dont catch my dog in one of your traps there are many kinds of traps.



 get real  ....
 I live in the country   have  several  free roaming  dogs ..  and I raise  rabbit hounds ..
   and  all my animals   have  tags  and collars   .
    plenty of  my neighbors   have free roamers   as well .....   guess what  ? they  got   on collars  and tags  .  dogs  w/ o   tags  and collars  dont  make  it long   around these parts .. I dont  call animal  control  nor do my neighbors  .    In    No way  shape  or form   would I tolerate   that many  dogs  looking   like those   in packs  roaming  my   land    anywhere ...      I get to see packs of them   that   herd up from being dirt roaded  and  dropped  at Trash dumpster sites     around our  county . Ive  seen   so called pets   attack/ kill    calves  and  goats  before ..    They  arent  so nice  and lovey  dovy     when they  get hungry ....    

 This   man is  really  going above and beyond   efforts  calling animal control   to handle    what looks  like 10- 15+  abondoned   dropped off   wild  dogs   in DEKALB COUNTY .  Thats   some real country  right there   isnt it ...   Again    ???   wonder why  they  dont have  tags      ..... 

 yeah hes  really terrorizing  those  dogs    in that  huge trap  feeding them and  putting water in the trap   until   the  animal control folks  show  up ...... 


   Please   dont tell me  folks  cannot afford  a  dog collar  and  be  responsible  enuf  to  have  claim  on an animal  .    ....  if  folks   can    buy  1 bag of  dog food at $10-20   they darn sure can afford to buy   a  $5  collar   with some Identification  on it .  If you can buy  a pack of  cigs  you can buy a  collar ... I could go on and on 

 Get  real .........................


----------



## Gadestroyer74

short stop said:


> get real  ....
> I live in the country   have  several  free roaming  dogs ..  and I raise  rabbit hounds ..
> and  all my animals   have  tags  and collars   .
> plenty of  my neighbors   have free roamers   as well .....   guess what  ? they  got   on collars  and tags  .  dogs  w/ o   tags  and collars  dont  make  it long   around these parts .. I dont  call animal  control  nor do my neighbors  .    In    No way  shape  or form   would I tolerate   that many  dogs  looking   like those   in packs  roaming  my   land    anywhere ...      I get to see packs of them   that   herd up from being dirt roaded  and  dropped  at Trash dumpster sites     around our  county . Ive  seen   so called pets   attack/ kill    calves  and  goats  before ..    They  arent  so nice  and lovey  dovy     when they  get hungry ....
> 
> This   man is  really  going above and beyond   efforts  calling animal control   to handle    what looks  like 10- 15+  abondoned   dropped off   wild  dogs   in DEKALB COUNTY .  Thats   some real country  right there   isnt it ...   Again    ???   wonder why  they  dont have  tags      .....
> 
> yeah hes  really terrorizing  those  dogs    in that  huge trap  feeding them and  putting water in the trap   until   the  animal control folks  show  up ......
> 
> 
> Please   dont tell me  folks  cannot afford  a  dog collar  and  be  responsible  enuf  to  have  claim  on an animal  .    ....  if  folks   can    buy  1 bag of  dog food at $10-20   they darn sure can afford to buy   a  $5  collar   with some Identification  on it .  If you can buy  a pack of  cigs  you can buy a  collar ... I could go on and on
> 
> Get  real .........................



i agree. the last thing i wana see while hunting is a dog running deer. also there was alot of things that use to be country they aint no more the good ole days as we know it are just about gone. as much as i would love to have them back just isnt gonna happen. its a cycle if you dont keep up with change you will get outdated. i hate change and never thought this world would come to this but it has deal with it. the man is doing the humane thing. i have dogs right now in my subdivision that come regularly and crap in my wives flowers pee on all the bushes and when you come to the front door it wreeks like dog urine i guess this is ok in you mind huh! i am sick of it, my dog stays up doesnt run off and is taken care of with a collar and tag these people dont start taking care of there dogs they are going to the pound i am tired of these run aways do this to my wifes hard worked flower beds.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Keep up the good work, seems like animal control only wants to catch a dog with a collar around here so they can charge the owner with the pickup. I see these same type of mongrels walking the street everyday. Maybe I'll set a trap and the county can pay me a bounty for my "big hunter he man" catches. :shoot


----------



## FX Jenkins

Great thread Bowanna....glad you took the initiative to do it the right way...


----------



## biker13

Yeah,the guy is doing it right with animal control involved,but I worry that some of the folks in his area will do some stuff when they find out about it.Rough bunch down on south side.


----------



## wmahunter

PLEASE DON'T TURN THIS INTO A DOG SHOOTING THREAD!!
The Mods have warned us about that plenty of times!!

Hopefully the moderators will only selectively delete individual posts rather than the whole thread if this continues.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

absolutely correct THIS IS NOT A DOG SHOOTING THREAD DO NOT POST ABOUT SHOOTING DOGS PLEASE! bowana has done a very nice job removing the animals from his property legaly and ethicly and should be thanked for doing such a great job bowana keep up the hard work cleaning up someone else's  lazy, selfish and unethical ways of taking care of left to stray animals


----------



## Gentleman4561

Keep up the good work Bowanna


----------



## deedly

short stop said:


> get real  ....
> I live in the country   have  several  free roaming  dogs ..  and I raise  rabbit hounds ..
> and  all my animals   have  tags  and collars   .
> plenty of  my neighbors   have free roamers   as well .....   guess what  ? they  got   on collars  and tags  .  dogs  w/ o   tags  and collars  dont  make  it long   around these parts .. I dont  call animal  control  nor do my neighbors  .    In    No way  shape  or form   would I tolerate   that many  dogs  looking   like those   in packs  roaming  my   land    anywhere ...      I get to see packs of them   that   herd up from being dirt roaded  and  dropped  at Trash dumpster sites     around our  county . Ive  seen   so called pets   attack/ kill    calves  and  goats  before ..    They  arent  so nice  and lovey  dovy     when they  get hungry ....
> 
> This   man is  really  going above and beyond   efforts  calling animal control   to handle    what looks  like 10- 15+  abondoned   dropped off   wild  dogs   in DEKALB COUNTY .  Thats   some real country  right there   isnt it ...   Again    ???   wonder why  they  dont have  tags      .....
> 
> yeah hes  really terrorizing  those  dogs    in that  huge trap  feeding them and  putting water in the trap   until   the  animal control folks  show  up ......
> 
> 
> Please   dont tell me  folks  cannot afford  a  dog collar  and  be  responsible  enuf  to  have  claim  on an animal  .    ....  if  folks   can    buy  1 bag of  dog food at $10-20   they darn sure can afford to buy   a  $5  collar   with some Identification  on it .  If you can buy  a pack of  cigs  you can buy a  collar ... I could go on and on
> 
> Get  real .........................



Well said...


----------



## BowanaLee

ronbigdog1 said:


> IM sorry for losing my kool but these people that come to the south and into the country with their big city idears that in the country we have leash laws we dont and I hope we never do, I live in the country and my dog runs free as it always has been and it should be, free wild dogs running free but I dint see any wild dogs in your pic,s I saw some little boy or girls pet being terriosed in a trap by a "GREAT WHITE HUNTER" I hope YOU dont catch my dog in one of your traps there are many kinds of traps.



Dang, go turkey hunting and miss all the excitement. 
Ron, your misinformed.
This ain't the country and I've lived here all my life. You cant even fire a gun in this county, to many dogs, er people. Thankfully we do have a leash law, we need em.  
So far I haven't caught a dog with a collar. I bet they've been looking for em though. They'd know just who to fine for letting their dog run loose. 
These dogs are not terrorized at all. Animal control would put me in jail in a skinny minute. They have food and water in the trap. I wont even set it unless I can check it every day. Thats more than anyone else would do for em, including their owners.  If children are crying for their pets its their parents fault, not mine.
I have 2 dogs vaccinated with collars. They don't run the neighborhoods at night getting in trash or anything else. 
I bet you do hope I don't catch your dogs.  I don't though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job once again, Bowanna, with all the mighty fine trail cam photo captures.  Looks like the free ranging dogs, which do not stay home, are ripe for the picking for your trap to take action when you have time.


----------



## Allen Waters

ronbigdog1 said:


> IM sorry for losing my kool but these people that come to the south and into the country with their big city idears that in the country we have leash laws we dont and I hope we never do, I live in the country and my dog runs free as it always has been and it should be, free wild dogs running free but I dint see any wild dogs in your pic,s I saw some little boy or girls pet being terriosed in a trap by a "GREAT WHITE HUNTER" I hope YOU dont catch my dog in one of your traps there are many kinds of traps.



i don't give a crap where you live you should not let your dogs run on others properties without permission. And it don't really matter much if they are wandering family pets or wild, they'll both run and kill deer and other wildlife!

You letting your dogs "run free as they's always have" shows a disrespect for others and their property. Other landowners DO NOT have to put up with your free roaming mutts.   Sorry for losing my kool

Keep  up the good work Lee!!!  doing it the right way shows the kind of sportman you are.

And sharing this thread has been very informing and educational. I am sure for many more than just me. Thanks!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

bowanna nice job.

Wanna come out to my farm and set up a similair trap.

Feral dog population is way up here too.  I don't have your patience but your are a good role model on how best to handle the problem.

A dog has to be viscous to get ventilated at my place and there've been a couple.  oh well.  Some day the free-range dog crowd will wake up.


----------



## kmckinnie

Best doggone trap I've ever seen!!!! Did some one call me a ying yang. Fla. people and yankees! LOL Please show us more!


----------



## scottl29

I wouldn't no nothing about dogs cuz I was born in da North. Seriously?

Why do people think things are so different if you were born in a northern state or Florida? 

I think you are going above and beyond to treat the trespassing animals properly. If it's someone's lost pet then they can find it at the animal shelter. If they are tagged, then all the better.

Whether we all own land or own animals, treating each other with respect is the start. Letting my animals roam around your land or vice versa, is not showing respect. Period!


----------



## bowtech hunter18

bowana you are doing more than most people would. there is no telling how many dogs have been shot in that county because of sorry owners. keep it up i love this thread, it is kind of anticipating to see how many you catch each day.


----------



## Jake Allen

Please, keep this on topic folks.
I just did a major sweep and remove.

Thanks


----------



## GA DAWG

scottl29 said:


> I wouldn't no nothing about dogs cuz I was born in da North. Seriously?
> 
> Why do people think things are so different if you were born in a northern state or Florida?


I dont..Those 2 are one in the same to me Now ya'll carry on


----------



## buckfever14

Bowana,

keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Great job Lee. Keep it up...and I will have to disagree on the discharging of firearms in that county..it happens everyday I'm sure.


----------



## BowanaLee

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Great job Lee. Keep it up...and I will have to disagree on the discharging of firearms in that county..it happens everyday I'm sure.



Well yeah, it is against the law though. Your not supposed to even target practice. I bet most shots are not hunters and few are in the woods.


----------



## BowanaLee

Jake Allen said:


> Please, keep this on topic folks.
> I just did a major sweep and remove.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, were trying to keep thisun under control. Thanks for watching our back  !


----------



## fellybbob

keep it coming Bow good job. it give you something to do in the off season.


----------



## BowanaLee

I checked my trail cam today and was slap disgusted. Somebody must've dumped a bunch of dogs out. 
Their at  the trap all hours of the day and night, breeding and waiting for food. One dog even has a small litter. (2) 
Thats all I can stand, I cant stand no more !  I set it, should have a few by Monday.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

this is bull crap bowana that people are doing this? if i was you i would put me a cam up a tree in an area where the people could be caught dropping them and press charges on them simply wrong


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Get on them dogs...they are getting accustomed to your feeding them now by the looks.  Good luck!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Okay Lee.  Waitin' for pics today.


----------



## BowanaLee

I got that big black breeding male. Its a wonder I didn't get em both, the white one went in the trap first. That was a job, I had to wait 3 hours for Animal control to get there. I guess it was a busy day for em. It was the longest I've waited so far. It wouldn't be bad if I could go in the house and wait but this is a wood lot with no address. 
I had to wait on the side of the road, at the gravel entrance. Didn't want to miss em. 
I goterdun though !!!!!   The trap is set, I'll check it tomorrow.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

heck yeah thats what im talking about knock em out john hawww


----------



## flyfisher76544

Keep after em bowanna. You are doing an outstanding job!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

Removed Quote(Thanks mods !)

This ain't a dog killn tread. Don't even want to talk like that. Were going about this a different way, the LEGAL way.  This is proof there is another option.


----------



## hayseed_theology

flyfisher76544 said:


> Keep after em bowanna. You are doing an outstanding job!!!!



X2


----------



## Cottontail

Cant believe how many dogs are right there AMAZING!! How do you even see a deer Bowanna ?


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Hats off to you Bowanna, you are doing it the legal way. People who are dropping these dogs off are going to reap what they are sowing.


----------



## olchevy

Good going! keep it up!


----------



## YankeeRedneck

It's amazing to me that you have any deer on that property ! Good job Lee, this shows that as conservationists we can be a great asset to our community!!


----------



## JustUs4All

You are fortunate to have an animal control agency that will come and take the dogs off your hands.  All do not have that luxury.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

That latest catch is singing the blues.. No more breeding for him.  Good job Lee.


----------



## ylhatch

thats one ugly dog


----------



## str8_shooter

great job keep it...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Mega-Congrats, Bowanna!  You sure are getting it done.  Very commendable job you're doing while doing it the right legal way.  Hope the next deer season is good to you so you get to experience the fruits of all your labors in a dog free zone.  Good luck on the next dog catch.


----------



## JustUs4All

I wonder what the legal way is in my county.  There is no leash law.  The animal control office is open from 4-6 PM on weekdays only.  The telephone is not answered outside those hours and the answering machine message directs that you call 911 in case of a dangerous dog.


----------



## hoghunter102

was any of them dogs agressive toward you.


----------



## Gadget

covered up in canines on that place huh....


----------



## JustUs4All

Gadget said:


> covered up in canines on that place huh....



Not covered.  I try to stay on top of the problem.


----------



## BowanaLee

hoghunter102 said:


> was any of them dogs agressive toward you.



Not any of these so far but they have been in the past. When they run in packs they get brave.
Nothing was in the trap today and the bait was still there.  Checker tomorrow.


----------



## mello_collins

great job. keep at it.


----------



## tony32

get em boy!!!


----------



## killa86

cant believe you havent caught any coyotes yet.  thats awesome keep up the good work


----------



## BowanaLee

No yotes yet, not even on the trail cam. Plenty of foxes though. Most just eat the tid bits I leave at the door.
Guys, it rained on the food. I guess it washed it out. The dry food  swelled up with water. I don't think they like it. They hadn't touched it for days. 
They were there though, just didn't go in. It just rained again so I blocked up the door, gonna feed em a while. Catch em off guard !


----------



## kingofthehill

awesome job!  thats alot of dogs... it  surprises me to see so many strays


----------



## burkehunter

good job bowanna! I'm glad to see that your putting a dent in them and this thread is almost as entertaining as your videos.


----------



## BowanaLee

Heres what came by in the last few days. I don't think anything went in the trap though ? The fox stays at the doorway.


----------



## shea900

Thanks Bow, very entertaining. Hard to believe that many dogs without collars. We don't seem to have that problem where I'm at.


----------



## Mtn Hunter

Thats the kind of thing that really makes me mad. All of the spay and neuter laws wont help this problem. They want to charge me for the five blueticks I have and keep up unless I'm hunting them but nobody would ever bne charged for these kind of dogs because nobody will claim them. 

I'm glad animal control is helping your tax dollars pay for this service.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Interesting thread.  I still haven't quite figured out the door tripping mechanism.  Dense I guess.


----------



## BowanaLee

gobbleinwoods said:


> Interesting thread.  I still haven't quite figured out the door tripping mechanism.  Dense I guess.



Theres a 2x4 teeter tottering on top. One end has a string going to the trap door. The other end has a string going to a long stick. The middle of the stick has a notch cut in it that I set on a board, on the top back of the trap. The end of the stick has a can of dog food wired to it. When they eat the food it wiggles the stick and the cut notch slips on the board dropping the door.


----------



## shea900

*Oh O.K.*



bowanna said:


> Theres a 2x4 teeter tottering on top. One end has a string going to the trap door. The other end has a string going to a long stick. The middle of the stick has a notch cut in it that I set on a board, on the top back of the trap. The end of the stick has a can of dog food wired to it. When they eat the food it wiggles the stick and the cut notch slips on the board dropping the door.



I've been wondering that also. That's pretty smart. The longer the stick the more leverage to magnify the nudges from the dog. Also you can fine tune the sensitivity with the size or shape of the notches. Cool!


----------



## jjtonks

know what man you are better than most cuz where i live, people just shoot a dog, and it dont matter if it has a collar or a cut vest or tracker. they figure its on there property so its fair game. keep up the good work. glad to see there is a different way to get rid of em.


----------



## ArmyTaco

rance56 said:


> hey man, i hear ya. if it was my hunting property  i would want them gone also and he is going about it the right way. its a shame folks dont take better care of their animals. like some folks on here said, its dirty work, so thats why i just dont understand the circle jerk. its something that has to be done but i sure wouldnt enjoy doing it or be taking pictures of a 3-4 month old healthy pup getting sent to be euthanized. yes, i have a soft spot for dogs.
> 
> like i said, i understand it needs to be done, and is be gone about it in the right way, but do we need daily updates with pics? we are talking dogs not wild animals. just my opinion and thats all it is.



I would have to say just dont look at it. I love dogs too but theres some things that just need to be done. Now this thread might keep someone from shooting a dog and trying to trap it since it has been a success. Then atleast it has a chance.


----------



## DeepweR

it works like an ole rabbit box. just for dogs. hey bow, u could start doing this for dogs, just like jager does for hogs, and make some cash.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

gobbleinwoods said:


> Interesting thread.  I still haven't quite figured out the door tripping mechanism.  Dense I guess.



Thanks for asking the good question.




bowanna said:


> Theres a 2x4 teeter tottering on top. One end has a string going to the trap door. The other end has a string going to a long stick. The middle of the stick has a notch cut in it that I set on a board, on the top back of the trap. The end of the stick has a can of dog food wired to it. When they eat the food it wiggles the stick and the cut notch slips on the board dropping the door.



Thanks for the good answer.

I bet if you bait the trap with any freshly found roadkill that you'll catch some good results, too.


----------



## mattb78

ronbigdog1 said:


> I live in the country and my dog runs free as it always has been and it should be, free wild dogs running free but I dint see any wild dogs in your pic,s I saw some little boy or girls pet being terriosed in a trap by a "GREAT WHITE HUNTER".



Enjoy your dogs all you want on your OWN GOD DARN PROPERTY!

Why is that so hard for people to understand?


----------



## fellybbob

x2!


----------



## fellybbob

bow i know you didn't give in.  need update on bowana the great Ga dog trapper


----------



## meatseeker

ArmyTaco said:


> I would have to say just dont look at it. I love dogs too but theres some things that just need to be done. Now this thread might keep someone from shooting a dog and trying to trap it since it has been a success. Then atleast it has a chance.



I love dogs but I'd prefer to see them euthenized than going hungry and getting run over and stuff. Plus i've found puppies only days old before that people put in grocery bags and left on dirt roads....so I think he doing the best with his situation at hand. jmo


----------



## tony32

meatseeker said:


> I love dogs but I'd prefer to see them euthenized than going hungry and getting run over and stuff. Plus i've found puppies only days old before that people put in grocery bags and left on dirt roads....so I think he doing the best with his situation at hand. jmo



x2 meatseeker


----------



## Throwback

> Oh but my dog don't leave the yard!




Wonder how many of their owners have said that about their dog.



T


----------



## kmckinnie

Throw ,I think the pet owners either don't care or think the pet does know the property lines! I see it everywhere!Big fenced in yards are the way to go!


----------



## BowanaLee

Ok, turkey season is about over for me. My trail cam is on the mineral lick about 100 yds from the trap. If theres dogs there, its probably got a few pics. 
I need to change batteries and switch cards so I'll set the trap too. Possibly tomorrow ?
Like the dog said when the man stepped on its tail. It wont be long now !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

bowanna said:


> Ok, turkey season is about over for me. My trail cam is on the mineral lick about 100 yds from the trap. If theres dogs there, its probably got a few pics.
> I need to change batteries and switch cards so I'll set the trap too. Possibly tomorrow ?
> Like the dog said when the man stepped on its tail. It wont be long now !



 go get em bowana!


----------



## ArmyTaco

meatseeker said:


> I love dogs but I'd prefer to see them euthenized than going hungry and getting run over and stuff. Plus i've found puppies only days old before that people put in grocery bags and left on dirt roads....so I think he doing the best with his situation at hand. jmo



I here ya..thats what I was trying to get across the the gy I posted to. Keep up the good work.

I wonder if this is why coon hunters get blamed for running deer off. Dang pack of wild dogs running around and the poor ol blueticker gets blamed. 


NEED SOME UPDATES


----------



## Nugefan

Throwback said:


> Wonder how many of their owners have said that about their dog.
> 
> 
> 
> T



as they kill my chickens and attack the goat ....


----------



## BowanaLee

Ok, its set. I'll start checking it every day. 
Its rained recently. The only dog tracks I saw had been rained on. They were yote sized so I couldn't tell fer sure. This could be finally making a difference ?


----------



## BowanaLee

ArmyTaco said:


> I here ya..thats what I was trying to get across the the gy I posted to. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I wonder if this is why coon hunters get blamed for running deer off. Dang pack of wild dogs running around and the poor ol blueticker gets blamed.
> 
> 
> NEED SOME UPDATES



You know, this woodlot is completely surrounded by subdivisions. In 15 years hunting here I've never seen hunting dogs on the property. Hunters and their dogs are not my problem. Its the homeowners pets and free roaming city dogs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bowanna said:


> Ok, its set. I'll start checking it every day.
> Its rained recently. The only dog tracks I saw had been rained on. They were yote sized so I couldn't tell fer sure. This could be finally making a difference ?



Yippeeeeeee!!!  We can't wait to see what happens next.  Glad you're not giving up.  You da man, Bowanna!


----------



## meatseeker

It's a shame you have to go through all this aggrevation. I haven't seen dogs on any of the property I hunt in years. I can't imagine having to deal with that. And ya'll got leash laws on top of it. feel for ya man.


----------



## bowtie

go lee go......


----------



## gabowhunter2

mattb78 said:


> Enjoy your dogs all you want on your OWN GOD DARN PROPERTY!
> 
> Why is that so hard for people to understand?



But they can't read signs.


----------



## Joe r

bowanna said:


> This one should catch a coyote sized dog or smaller. Its set with dog food, we'll see !
> I'm getting the stuff together to build a bigger one.


i got two coons in a trap like this one..one nite at the same time,hahah


----------



## BowanaLee

Well guys, I've been cutting lanes and trails for the last few days. I must be making a difference. Theres no fresh dog tracks on the property. I know theres a few left but they must be staying at home. My trap was set off the last 2 days in a row but Im sure it wasnt a dog, probably a coon. Nothing was in it.  I have a small opening in the roof for critters to climb out. I moved the trail cam back to the trap to figure my next move.


----------



## meatseeker

bowanna said:


> Well guys, I've been cutting lanes and trails for the last few days. I must be making a difference. Theres no fresh dog tracks on the property. I know theres a few left but they must be staying at home. My trap was set off the last 2 days in a row but Im sure it wasnt a dog, probably a coon. Nothing was in it.  I have a small opening in the roof for critters to climb out. I moved the trail cam back to the trap to figure my next move.



Maybe the words finally gettin out.


----------



## Katera73

You got em on the run now Lee They are off chasin someone elses deer


----------



## 270 Sendero

great thread


----------



## BowanaLee

Got my 5th one !!!!  
This one was an earlier catch with 2 others but climbed out before animal control got there. My trap was set off for the last few days. I saw this dog as I was setting it yesterday. When I saw which one it was, I put a stick in the raccoon escape hole in the top. He couldn't climb out but the coons still can. Been wanting him for a long time. I think he's the coyote sized track I saw a few days ago too. Judging by the 1st pic, I got him early this morning. I checked it after the bow shoot.   This dog did NOT like me a bit but this lady handled him well. ...Gotcha !!!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

shea900 said:


> I've been wondering that also. That's pretty smart. The longer the stick the more leverage to magnify the nudges from the dog. Also you can fine tune the sensitivity with the size or shape of the notches. Cool!




Same principal as a rabbit box.

Can I get a "Booyah" for Bowanna?


----------



## xlr8ngn

Sorry you have such a large roaming and wild dog problem, but I appreciate you including us and keeping us entertained.  If others ever have this type problem, know that you have helped educate them how they can handle it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

wander what kinda dog that is mutt or what


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Is that the first with a collar?


----------



## BowanaLee

Yup, first one with a collar. The animal control officer was sure enough checking it out. 
Looking for a tag I guess ? Possible way to get an address for a ticket ?  No tag though. 
Guys, I never thought Id get this many dogs. This has got to make a difference. 
I've already noticed a substantual increase in deer tracks. Heck, maybe animal control will put me on the payroll ?


----------



## 686wheelman

you are good at what you do.


----------



## ylhatch

bowanna said:


> Got my 5th one !!!!
> This one was an earlier catch with 2 others but climbed out before animal control got there. My trap was set off for the last few days. I saw this dog as I was setting it yesterday. When I saw which one it was, I put a stick in the raccoon escape hole in the top. He couldn't climb out but the coons still can. Been wanting him for a long time. I think he's the coyote sized track I saw a few days ago too. Judging by the 1st pic, I got him early this morning. I checked it after the bow shoot.   This dog did NOT like me a bit but this lady handled him well. ...Gotcha !!!



way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man


----------



## DeepweR

ylhatch said:


> way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man



If they were worried about there pet it wouldnt be on this mans property. If they want it back they can check with animal control and pay the fine to get it back.


----------



## BowanaLee

ylhatch said:


> way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man



This ain't the country, its Dekalb co. Theres a leash law here for a reason.  I care about my 2 dogs and other people. My dogs are not out breeding, getting in trash or causing grief with other law abiding citizens. If they cared about theirs they'd take better care of em. They could easily become road kill.  Not one of these dogs had a rabies tag and I doubt they had any shots. Their running the woods chasing wild animals and eating what they find. Rabies is always bad in the summer. 
Would you let your kids play with them ?    
It ain't my favorite thing to do but I'm tired of putting up with em.


----------



## Throwback

ylhatch said:


> way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man



maybe next time he'll catch the kid, too. 


T


----------



## smitty

*Wtg !*

Congrats on the catching,there fates  lies in the owners hand now....I applaud your effort in keeping the wildlife in your area dog-free


----------



## wmahunter

ylhatch said:


> way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man



Bet you've been reading this thread for months waiting on him to catch one with a collar so you could say that.

Keep it up Bowanna! Looks like most of us here appreciate what you are doing.


----------



## DSGB

Think that choke chain is long enough? 

Good job bowanna!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job, well done again, Bowanna.  Glad you're starting to see the fruits of you labors with more deer tracks returning.  Hope you catch the rest of them.  Thanks for keeping the entertainment going.  Maybe other folks will learn more & follow your fine example in getting rid of dogs from their deer hunting area.  You da Man!!!  Hope you get another one soon.


----------



## horse2292

ylhatch said:


> way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man



tough. should have kept them at home!!


----------



## plottman25

horse2292 said:


> tough. should have kept them at home!!



x2, Ylhatch, i guess if a dog came in your yard and was killing you chickens your would just go back in the house and do nothing about it huh?  Dont slam this guy for getting dogs off of HIS property. At least they are going to a shelter and have the chance to be adopted.  so if they wanted their PET they should have keept it in a pen or on a chain.


----------



## Nugefan

Throwback said:


> maybe next time he'll catch the kid, too.
> 
> 
> T






Bow , no need to explain to the nay sayers , your doing what ya need to do and I applaud you for it ....


----------



## BowanaLee

I think I'm making a difference. Nothing was in the trap today and theres no dog tracks on the property.


----------



## Hawken2222

I've been on the Turkey forum most of the spring and have just now read this thread for the first time.  I think it's great how your doing this Lee.  It is amzing the amount of dogs you have on the property.  Looks like your making a difference.


----------



## meatseeker

ylhatch said:


> way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man



Or is this another one of the thousands of abandoned dogs that people throw out because they can't afford them. My dogs have collars. but they have their rabies tag, and another with my address and phone number. however they won't be on anyone elses property. A collar doesn't mean anything. If it is a kids pet perhaps he was saved from getting run over by a concrete truck?


----------



## kmckinnie

That last dog looked like he likes kids with gravy on them! They can check the pound an get him back! They will have to prove shots or pay for them! Then keep him home!WTG bow


----------



## woods-n-water

Great job Bow. Keep up the good work...................


----------



## BANDT

when I get home from work, I let my German Sheppard out of his pen to run around. I live out in the country and very rarely does he leave the yard. If he got caught in someones trap, so be it. He should have wandered off. I'd pick him up at the dog pound and everything would be fine. You're doing a better job than I would. With that many wild dogs running around, I dont know what I would have done.


----------



## ylhatch

come on guys,i'm against strays as much if not more than the next guy,but a dog with a collar that has been taking care of could have gotten out of its pen by accident.should have asked around,and warned the owner.that last dog had been well taken care of.but how ever you get your rocks off,to each his own i guess.you da man!!!!!!


----------



## ted_BSR

Been watchin' this thread for awhile, my first comment.

 The kid probably beat the dog, and that is why it run off.

Collar or none, you are doing the right thing.  If the owner wants the dog back, they know where to look.  Keep it up, and keep us posted.  Notice how the fox was too smart to get trapped (or wear a collar)!


----------



## 24point

ylhatch said:


> come on guys,i'm against strays as much if not more than the next guy,but a dog with a collar that has been taking care of could have gotten out of its pen by accident.should have asked around,and warned the owner.that last dog had been well taken care of.but how ever you get your rocks off,to each his own i guess.you da man!!!!!!



He had said he already caught this dog once when he caught the two black ones but it climbed out. So it didn't get out of the pen on accident


----------



## shea900

*Yes you can!*



trent gunnell said:


> same principal as a rabbit box.
> 
> Can i get a "booyah" for bowanna?



booyahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

ylhatch said:


> come on guys,i'm against strays as much if not more than the next guy,but a dog with a collar that has been taking care of could have gotten out of its pen by accident.should have asked around,and warned the owner.that last dog had been well taken care of.but how ever you get your rocks off,to each his own i guess.you da man!!!!!!



It did not get out by accident. This dog has been seen on the property more than any other dog.  My pics prove it. Its been caught before too. The owner refuses to obey the leash law. They don't care about the dog or they'd keep it off the streets. For all they know its laying in the street dead. I bet they don't even call the pound. Its not my job to go knocking on doors and confronting / warning the neighbors. I turned it over to the authorities to handle that. Like it or not this is the legal way to handle it. The last officer asked if I wanted one of their traps to set next to it but I declined. They like it !  This could be my best deer season ever !  Don't know about rocks but I'm definitely gonna get off a few more arrows.  Good day !


----------



## chadf

ylhatch said:


> way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man



Now this is classic!!!
Love it!



Why don't you go hug a tree.........?

Better be glad they aren't being killed on the spot......(I don't condone dog killing)
dogs can't read signs, but you don't see the owner chasing them.......(dog gets lose on occasion, not an abundance running together, or BIG wild pack running unless there are one 2 many! 
Dogs do run out of the back yard! Happened to me.... But my dog ain't trying to eat food out of a cage, running deer, or anything of that nonsense! 
I can't account for my dog 24/7....., but I know if she is caged/fenced/heeling/staying/bed.....just like I do my child!!!!
My dog has gotten out, It was my mistake and not the dogs( dog is a dog and not a human for a reason!!!) SAME as the dog has never jumped outta the truck, as it lay dead and run over............secure a dog in a truck, cause it's nose tells it what to do along with it's other sense's

I  would trap also! Doesn't hurt the dog and if they care about the dog and it was a honest mistake, then they can go get the dog from the pound, or county dog jail!

You have a right to hunt LEGAL property OP'er, ALSO going about it in the RIGHT WAY!!!!!! I apploud you!







*I also hunt land of this nature, it drives me mad going through some weird stuff hunting! I got storys out the wazoo......


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Figure this out, some one posts a thread about his dog falling out of the back of a pick-up and, about half the folks jump on him for letting his dog ride the back of a pickup where it could get hurt.  Saying that since his dog can't think for himself he should be protected by the owner.   But now to some it is OK for a dog just to run free so that it might get hit by a car, or worse.

Now I lost my dog to old age this year.  When he got older I let would him roam free because he just mostly stayed in the yard.  When he was young I only let him run free when I was around.  Now and then in both situations he would roam off my property.  And if he had gotten caught in a trap, run over, attacked by another dog, or gotten into other trouble while off my property; it would have been my fault.  

A man has the right to do as he pleases on his property as long as it falls with in the written laws, and then some.  Bowanna paid in some fashion for his property.  He has the right to work on getting it in the shape where he can enjoy it.  If you don't like it, don't let you stuff go on his property.


----------



## Katera73

bowanna said:


> It did not get out by accident. This dog has been seen on the property more than any other dog.  My pics prove it. Its been caught before too. The owner refuses to obey the leash law. They don't care about the dog or they'd keep it off the streets. For all they know its laying in the street dead. I bet they don't even call the pound. Its not my job to go knocking on doors and confronting / warning the neighbors. I turned it over to the authorities to handle that. Like it or not this is the legal way to handle it. The last officer asked if I wanted one of their traps to set next to it but I declined. They like it !  This could be my best deer season ever !  Don't know about rocks but I'm definitely gonna get off a few more arrows.  Good day !



Dang Lee you had a good year last year. I know I donated my 10$ to yalls bow challenge win last year. Yall don't need anymore help wining


----------



## Flow Master

*bowanna*

Dang, how much property are you hunting on. What do you think your dog to deer ratio was. 
I was hunting on my property last year and had a nice doe come running in, thought I might find a buck chasing her. But instead it was two dogs. Dogs that I have never seen before. I hope this is not a sign of things to come.


----------



## BowanaLee

Flow Master said:


> Dang, how much property are you hunting on. What do you think your dog to deer ratio was.
> I was hunting on my property last year and had a nice doe come running in, thought I might find a buck chasing her. But instead it was two dogs. Dogs that I have never seen before. I hope this is not a sign of things to come.



I've had dogs run deer to me too but they cant take the steady pressure and find a safer place.
This is a small spot completely surrounded by subdivisions. (68 ac) Most are large houses. The closest woodlots to me are about a mile East or West. 
Before I started trapping I'm pretty sure there were more dogs than deer. The dogs ran em off. I think theres more deer now. 
I'm headed down to check the trap now. If theres nothing in it and theres no tracks, I'll jam the door open and just feed em a while.


----------



## BowanaLee

Well, the trap was set off. Coon or birds maybe ? They must've climbed out the critter escape hole. My trail cam was there and it had 5 pics on it. Couldn't see what set it off though. I couldn't believe it when I reviewed it. A pack of dogs came and were in the trap. 2 black and 1 brown one. I don't think they set it off, they couldn't have gotten out. I set it back and I'll check it tomorrow. 
Its a dang invasion, their everywhere !  I'm starting to see the deer return though.


----------



## Killdee

bowanna said:


> Well, the trap was set off. Coon or birds maybe ? They must've climbed out the critter escape hole. My trail cam was there and it had 5 pics on it. Couldn't see what set it off though. I couldn't believe it when I reviewed it. A pack of dogs came and were in the trap. 2 black and 1 brown one. I don't think they set it off, they couldn't have gotten out. I set it back and I'll check it tomorrow.
> Its a dang invasion, their everywhere !  I'm starting to see the deer return though.



A couple of us from the forum have been picking up strays and dropping em off to keep you busy....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope you get 'em next time, Bowanna.  Would wrapping a few pieces of uncooked bacon on the trap triggering string help catch your new pack of dogs?


----------



## Quickbeam

You're an inspiration to us all.  I want to do this.


----------



## alligood729

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hope you get 'em next time, Bowanna.  Would wrapping a few pieces of uncooked bacon on the trap triggering string help catch your new pack of dogs?



That sounds like a good idea, put some bacon on the trigger stick, you know they would move it then!


----------



## ArmyTaco

ylhatch said:


> way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man



Do we got a liberal hippy in here..


----------



## BowanaLee

The more I look at my last pics the more I think that was 4 different dogs. That long haired black one in the 1st pic is not in the 2nd pic. 
Those are short haired dogs. Looks like I've just began to attack this problem.  
Guys, I tried raw meats before. The flys blow em pretty quick and make it undesirable. It would probably work if I slightly cooked it where its still pliable then wrapped it on the stick. I checked though, all I have is sausage.  I'll look around and take some goodies with me when I check it today.


----------



## meatseeker

use bacon grease, they'll have to lick at it and it wont get blowed.


----------



## BowanaLee

meatseeker said:


> use bacon grease, they'll have to lick at it and it wont get blowed.



Good idea ! Ill keep some grease the next time my son cooks red meat, I seldom eat it.
I had a leftover Jr whopper in my truck. I put it in the bait can. I hope it don't kill em. 
I put out the usual dog food too. I'm taking my smaller trap to see whats tripping it. Probably coons or you guys from the forum messing with me. 
Your sure keeping me busy with the dogs y'all dumped off.  I'll get em though.  Nothing today, check it tomorrow.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Keep up the good work Lee.


----------



## whitetaco02

Lee, any updates?


----------



## pasinthrough

Nice job Lee, keeping the post on topic!  Good work on addressing your problem the BEST way I think you could have!  Nothing but high marks from me on your ethics and ability!  You are welcome in my camp any day.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i was wandering that too havent heard anything lately


----------



## grouper throat

Keep up the good work. I can't believe there's that many strays in your area. Maybe the peta/hsus organizations need to concentrate on saving these dogs and educate their former owners rather than harassing us hunters. I own 4 hounds (all with id collars, of course) and in the rare instance they got out of their kennels I would thank you for catching them and turning them into animal control. The cruelest possible thing these ppl can do is to turn a pet out to be a stray..


----------



## whitetaco02

Ya'll think about this.

He is DEADLY with that bow of his and he had this dog problem.

Can you imagine what is going to happen this year?  I really feel sorry for the deer in his area!


----------



## scteenhunter13

put some corn in there, see if you can catch a few deer lol


----------



## pasinthrough

whitetaco02 said:


> Ya'll think about this.
> 
> He is DEADLY with that bow of his and he had this dog problem.
> 
> Can you imagine what is going to happen this year?  I really feel sorry for the deer in his area!



  Yea Lee!  give the rest of us a break...Leave the dogs alone!  It was almost fair before, but now you have the advantage!!


----------



## gtgeorge

Just ran across this thread today and I am inspired to build one myself. Great job Bowanna and glad to see someone take the time to come up with a better way and put it out here for others.

We too have packs of dogs running around that did not fit in the city supplied traps. Even the largest traps they have, a average dog would have to crawl in. No way that some of them would ever fit. 

All we have caught so far is feral cats. Animal control is great at helping in my area, they just don't have traps that will do the job. I am hopeful this idea may also help thin out our coyote infestation. 

Too bad it won't help for the new neighbors dog pack that bark all day and night. At least they are caged and don't run the streets.


----------



## vonnick52

bryant1 said:


> Keep up the good work. I can't believe there's that many strays in your area. Maybe the peta/hsus organizations need to concentrate on saving these dogs and educate their former owners rather than harassing us hunters. I own 4 hounds (all with id collars, of course) and in the rare instance they got out of their kennels I would thank you for catching them and turning them into animal control. The cruelest possible thing these ppl can do is to turn a pet out to be a stray..



PETA kills almost every single pet they "rescue."

In 2009, they adopted out just eight animals -- out of the 2,366 they took in.


----------



## grouper throat

vonnick52 said:


> PETA kills almost every single pet they "rescue."
> 
> In 2009, they adopted out just eight animals -- out of the 2,366 they took in.


 but

I am fully aware they don't adopt animals or own shelters but that's what that's normally what they want the general public to think they do. So, now's there chance to step up and take action.....


----------



## whitetaco02

Lee, it looks like I may need to set a trap!


----------



## kmckinnie

Set the trap!Set the trap!Set the trap! Set the trap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

I know theres still a few dogs down there but I haven't set the trap lately. I haven't got any on my trail cam so I must have thinned em out a little. 
I've been working a lot at my new club. I have to wait until I can check it every day or I wont set it. 
I did call Henry co animal control a couple days ago. Somebody dumped out 3 kittens. They were hanging out in my driveway. 
I didn't know it but they have a leash law too. The officer told me they are one of the few that have a leash law on cats. Yep, cats !  Blew my mind ! 
I changed the kitties address.


----------



## BowanaLee

I've been baiting the trap but I haven't set it yet. Getting em accustomed to going in it. Hoping to get a multiple catch. I was there today plowing plots and checked my trail cam. Looks like I've got a 3 dog hit list. I've seen the black one before, maybe the spotted one too. If the bait is gone tomorrow, I'll set it. Looks like their trying to pick up the scent ?  Hope to give em a free ride in a county truck.


----------



## redka

No ID collars on them.   Hope you get them all.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN

Go get em' !!!!!!!!!!!! Man, I can tell you this.  Here in Florida, I have heard of alot of other methods being used.. And none of them are nice.. I DO NOT CONDONE torture or the killing of pets, but the fact remains, it happens more than one would like to think.. Thanks Bowanna for being an adult and handeling this in an adult manor.. And get the rest of them dogs out of YOUR property !!!!! GET EM ALL !!!! And have a great and successful season !!!


----------



## burkehunter

the thread lives again!  I hope you get them bowana.


----------



## Randy

I wonder if any of the neighbors are considering trapping the deer that are eating their plants in their yards?


----------



## objectionyourhonor

Randy said:


> I wonder if any of the neighbors are considering trapping the deer that are eating their plants in their yards?



really?


----------



## kmckinnie

Randy said:


> I wonder if any of the neighbors are considering trapping the deer that are eating their plants in their yards?



The deer would stay out of the yards,IF the dogs were at the house in the yard!


----------



## Arrowhead95

I didn't count how many you have caught but are you keeping a running total?

Great job by the way. All aspect are being handled professionally.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Randy said:


> I wonder if any of the neighbors are considering trapping the deer that are eating their plants in their yards?


 naw they dont need trapped just let bowana sling some arrows through them and they will be DRT


----------



## 24point

Doing good bowanna, keep doin what you're doing and don't listen to these people on here


----------



## BowanaLee

Randy said:


> I wonder if any of the neighbors are considering trapping the deer that are eating their plants in their yards?





objectionyourhonor said:


> really?



That would be illegal.   
Animal control told me, if you've got a dog problem, this is the way to solve it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hey bowanna, 

How well do you think it helped your deer hunting this last season in trapping & removing all those dogs???  How much of a difference was it compared to previous hunting seasons when more dogs had free reign in going after your whitetails on you land?  

Hope it all went well & even better for you this past season after all your good efforts to get dogs out of your hunting areas.  We look forward to any final updates.  Thanks.


----------



## BowanaLee

I had an average season as far as killn deer but an awesome season as far as not seeing dogs. There was one pretty nice buck that seemed to move in but I never was able to seal the deal. My trail cams are out. I'm not seeing many dogs or tracks right now but that can change quickly.  Theres a good buck living there too. Could be the same one ?


----------



## BlackKnight755

Bowanna, I have to commend you on your dog trappin' last year. All I'll say is you are WAY more tollerant than I would have been. I hope you thinnned them out and I hope you made a difference up there in Dekalb. Have you seen more deer since the trapping season or is it not noticable as far as population. Again good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## BowanaLee

BlackKnight755 said:


> Bowanna, I have to commend you on your dog trappin' last year. All I'll say is you are WAY more tollerant than I would have been. I hope you thinnned them out and I hope you made a difference up there in Dekalb. Have you seen more deer since the trapping season or is it not noticable as far as population. Again good luck and keep up the good work!



Id like to think it made a difference but who knows.


----------



## ylhatch

bowanna said:


> Id like to think it made a difference but who knows.



heres the proof,dog's don't have much effect on deer.


----------



## BowanaLee

ylhatch said:


> heres the proof,dog's don't have much effect on deer.



The fact is, theres no proof either way. 
One things for sure. I've hunted there for over 15 years.  Theres a big buck that seems to be living there. This is a small place surrounded by houses. 
They've always traveled through from time to time but this is the 1st time I've had one of this caliber stay this long. Proof ? no but I like the odds. 
Deer and dogs are kinda like people and bees. If you get stung, you learn to stay away.  For deer though, its a matter of life and death.


----------



## applejuice

Great thread, just saw it today. Keep it up man! 
I like how you have had every animal control officer in dekalb at your place. lol


----------



## CAL

Excellent thread bowanna.I would be curious to know how many dogs you caught total.I bet it was a bunch of them!


----------



## BowanaLee

I think animal control hauled off 6.  But I wanted more. 
I'm not seeing many tracks right now. Must've made a difference ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bowanna said:


> I had an average season as far as killn deer but an awesome season as far as not seeing dogs. There was one pretty nice buck that seemed to move in but I never was able to seal the deal. My trail cams are out. I'm not seeing many dogs or tracks right now but that can change quickly.  Theres a good buck living there too. Could be the same one ?



Glad dog sightings were uncommon for you during this past hunting season so the deer were less likely to be run off by them.  Sorry a few of the dogs got away but hopefully they may've belonged to some of the same owners of the dogs you trapped & had animal control folks take away so that the owner maybe helped keep their dogs home.  Good to hear you're still having some fine bucks hanging out in your neck of the woods, but hope it's a much better deer season for you next time.  Appreciate all your recent updates.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

CAL said:


> Excellent thread bowanna.I would be curious to know how many dogs you caught total.I bet it was a bunch of them!


Me too how are things going??


----------



## win280

Bet word got out about animal control being in the area a lot.Hopefully that made some of the neighbors keep ther dogs in the yard.
Glad you did the legal route and hope you kill that big one you have saw. Good luck.


----------



## gsp754

I want to see more pics, this is one of the best threads I have seen!


----------



## CAL

Ya know bowanna,you might have gotten rid of your dog problem.Many times as with people,dogs will follow a leader around.IF you  caught all the leaders the rest just might never bother you any more till more leaders show up liking to roam.Ya hunting has to improve without dogs just idling around your hunting place.Good luck to ya.


----------



## Gamikatsu

update to this?


----------



## Beenslayin

bowanna said:


> Yup, I priced em, all ya need is a few hundred dollars.
> I'm probably going to build one out of wire fencing and posts. Some of the wild critters can just climb out. Catch and release.
> In the mean time, I'll see what this one will do. I did catch a BIG dog one time. A tad bigger than that yote.  It was hungry and packed my trap up tight.



I had the same issue with dogs. I was able to sign out a dog trap for 3 weeks from animal control. Everytime I caught one they said they would pick it up in the trap. I had several failed attempts finding an empty trap that had been triggered. I only actually caught one and that was the one that was chasing deer around. 
Make sure to keep your scent off of the trap. 
What I found works best for luring them in is a smoked ham hock (you can get two for like 5 dollars at the grocery store). I reached in the cage and wired it to the bottom of the cage. That way when they where standing on the trigger they where pulling back on the ham hock thus triggering the trap, that way if they where smaller dogs they would still trigger the trap.


----------



## bfriendly

ylhatch said:


> way to go you caught someones pet.now some kid will never see there dog again.you the man



This reply is as stupid as it was a year ago.............if you cannot maintain control of your pets, Dont have any!

Besides, the kid can go to the Humane society and pick up their pet, if they are SO Responsible.  
If not, it may get adopted by someone who IS Responsible.

If it doesn't, then Nighty Night night! I have no problem with that either

I just found this thread and I agree, Lee, you are the man!

I cannot think of a better way for you to handle it!


----------



## Son

Just like as in people.

Loose ends must be controlled.

Dang paying thousands of bucks to hunt, and have somebodys pet run all over ya. I love dogs as much as the next dog lover, but some dogs are not lovable. Just like people.


----------



## jrc

I dont tolerate dogs chasing deer in my woods either but some of those look like house pets. Especially that white one. I have a lab mix that looks just like one of those in that pen.  I hope animal controll doesnt put them down too soon.  Maybe you could set a trap for their owners, they are the ones that need to learn a lesson.  Unfortunately for those dogs they dont know any better.


----------



## 99autiger

If these truly are someones pets (which I doubt), they would have collars with tags.  If they dont, then they really dont care for them anyway.


----------



## jiminbogart

Great thread!


----------



## beergutsdeercamp

so i posted a thread this morning about dogs...and seemed like everyone got their panties in a wad. I didnt find this thread before i posted, and it has good information in it. Props to Bowanna for his effort! and just for those whiners, I'm bringin this one back to the top. BOOM.


----------



## papachaz

*really?*

don't think I got my drawers (don't wear panties) in a wad, just passing along some hopefully useful info. ya know that search link up there works wonders if you have a touchy topic you want to check before you post.

and that's just some more hopefully good info, not tryin to sound all wadded up


----------



## beergutsdeercamp

not aimed at you papachaz, you were trying to help! i deleted the post so i dont know who was all wadded up. I always appreciate good feedback..and yes "that little search button" does wonders if you know how to use it. apparently i'm still having trouble. 

Has anyone else built a trap like Bowanna's, or designed one differently that was successful?

We DO NOT have animal control, leash laws, etc...i live in the sticks. I may be starting another fire here but again, i would like to ask...do you just sit and hope they go away? I kinda have my doubts.


----------



## Hairtrigger

The individuals who are letting their dogs run wild started the fire...


----------



## mtr3333

Remember to spay and neuter!


----------



## j_seph

I believe you should of took the dog in post #39 home with ya. Looks like it could have made you a good dog! Keep getting em


----------



## josef2424

Sweet thread. Glad I dont have dog problems...just coyotes


----------



## MFOSTER

ylhatch said:


> heres the proof,dog's don't have much effect on deer.



Keep believing that I don't think they kill many grown ones but they will sho-nuff chase them will get the deer plenty warry of any open areas such as food plots, open pines them sooners don't track much they just like to chase


----------



## anyduckado

*Dogs*

I'm having the same issue. Lots of dogs showing up on my camera. They are messing up my attempt to shoot a nice ten pointer.


----------



## joshsmallwood1

That's pretty awesome! I have a dog and I would dare let him roam the neighborhood. If people cared about their dogs they wouldn't either. Keep trapping them!


----------



## Tennessee Buck

way to go bowana  ! I never see any wild dogs hunting In cobb but dekalb go figure that one  out and Its real easy  ? I have something  for all wild dogs but we cant go there . I like the trap that was great thinking your the man .


----------



## BowanaLee

If I get any more pictures of this critter I'm setting the trap. Its been real nice until now. Nip it, nip it, nip it ! No No:
Hopefully this is just a fluke ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bring on the cool rocking successful critter/dog/coyote trap. 

Take care of business before deer season.  Probably time anyway to bring this back to the top for folks who have not seen this entertaining thread. 

Way to bring it, Bowanna!  Bring the heat!  Thx for posting.


----------



## elfiii

No collar means he might be a stray. If so you would be doing him a favor to trap him. Somebody might be willing to give him a decent home.


----------



## bigelow

Looks like a pit mix and very healthy.


----------



## Killdee

bigelow said:


> Looks like a pit mix and very healthy.



Yep


----------



## BowanaLee

He's well fed and it looks like its ears are trimmed, no collar though. Hopefully its a one time thing ? 
If not, hope it likes strangers with choke sticks driving county trucks ?


----------



## kmckinnie

I think he sees a deer and is fixen to catch it.


----------



## jiminbogart

What's the total number of dogs trapped? When did you get the last one?


----------



## BowanaLee

Jim
Its been a few years since I've set the trap but I think I caught around 5 or 6. 

I was there today and there was a lab mix laying beside some dumped trash at the street. He was friendly and wouldn't leave. He laid down under my truck. It was like he was waiting for someone. Probably got dumped out there. I felt sorry for it but all I could do was scare it away. I cant take in another pet. I didn't have any dogs on my trail cams. Hopefully their not running the property ? I didn't set the trap at this time.


----------



## ted_BSR

Bowanna - you are a good egg. My hat is off to you.


----------



## bucktail

I'm guessing you didn't catch any yotes. Did you?


----------



## DeweyDuck

I just read this entire thread. Terrific!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Poor dumped doggy.  I wonder if it has ate any fawns yet?  Good news not getting any dogs this time on your trail camera.  Thx for the update.


----------



## BIGABOW

wish I was stateside, I'd go get that lil rascal, he looks hungry!
Bowanna I suppose you could call DC and tell them he's there, maybe they'll ride through and pick the feller up. 
Less work for you.............


----------



## The mtn man

BIGABOW said:


> wish I was stateside, I'd go get that lil rascal, he looks hungry!
> Bowanna I suppose you could call DC and tell them he's there, maybe they'll ride through and pick the feller up.
> Less work for you.............



Yea he looks like a sweet old fella. would make somebody a good pet. I get a little soft when it comes to dogs. Cats are a different story. By the way BIGABOW thanks for your service.


----------



## BowanaLee

I'm starting to get mad ! 
The trap is ready and able. I just don't feel like going through the hassle right now.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Lord have mercy you have had some more kinda trouble with these jokers


----------



## southerndraw

The owners need to be caged and fixed...


----------



## walkinboss01

I have access to a small 15 acre tract, and dogs have almost made it not worth hunting. I literally went from seeing deer almost every time I went hunting, too seeing 4 or 5 the whole season. I've seen the same 5 or 6 dogs the past two seasons, and it's all I can do to not end one. I really just hate to kill someone's pet. There is a neighborhood very close, and the dogs look healthy. I can tell you first hand that dogs make a HUGE impact on smaller tracts. I put a feeder out in the off season, and got more pics of dogs then deer. KEEP ON TRAPPING THEM!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bowanna said:


> I'm starting to get mad !
> 
> The trap is ready and able. I just don't feel like going through the hassle right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=790813&stc=1&d=1402278067



Sorry about the problems you are having again.  Looks like your doggy friend is bring his friends, maybe because the hunting you are sharing with them is so good.  Can't wait 'til the trap is sprung.  Best of luck to you removing your pesky troublesome critters. Thx again for the update.


----------



## jonleo

The unfortunate thing is that most problems usually end up getting handled by the ones that are best at them.  I have figured out you can't rely upon anyone else to step up.  This leaves you in a bad situation.  I myself and my neighbor have caught over 30 cats in the past 3 years that a neighbor of ours has to big of a heart and feeds all of the strays.  Even have had the animal control agents talk to her about it and she still does it.  Now I have a tame duck issue where she feeds them and I have duck feathers and crap everywhere in my yard.  No lie, the cats and ducks lay side by side around her house.  Thinking of rigging up a drop net in a tree over a pile of feed and then relocating them.


----------



## xlr8ngn

walkinboss01 said:


> I have access to a small 15 acre tract, and dogs have almost made it not worth hunting. I literally went from seeing deer almost every time I went hunting, too seeing 4 or 5 the whole season. I've seen the same 5 or 6 dogs the past two seasons, and it's all I can do to not end one. I really just hate to kill someone's pet. There is a neighborhood very close, and the dogs look healthy. I can tell you first hand that dogs make a HUGE impact on smaller tracts. I put a feeder out in the off season, and got more pics of dogs then deer. KEEP ON TRAPPING THEM!!!!



Catch and release, only after you dose them up with some skunk scent.  Wont hurt the dog, but the owners will have to bathe them.  If you catch them a few times, they will get tired of it and quit letting their dogs roam.  They let them roam because they likely don't have a fence and are part time inside dogs.


----------



## BowanaLee

If I get one more picture of a dog, I'll show you what to do. Doggy jail !


----------

